# ISO Smoked Paprika Info



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 5, 2008)

I find it in many recipes and being used by master chefs.  I can't find any at the local grocer, however.

How often do you use smoked paprika?  How does it differ from the standard paprika I find at the store?  What kinds of dishes do you use it on?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2008)

Penzeys Spices Home Page

Mike you can order it here... It has somewhat of a smokey taste....I use it in some BBQ rubs, but not all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

You won't be disappointed.  I also use it in some of my rubs - there are many recipes that use it though.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2008)

Great stuff!  Use it anywhere you'd use regular paprika for an added flavor component.  

Shrinkle some on home fries or roast potatoes.


----------



## flukx (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent on fish, or add a little into some melted butter.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 7, 2008)

Make a smoked paprika butter, and use it on corn!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 7, 2008)

You can often find it in your supermarket spice aisle but it's usually on the bottome shelving in a tin.

Penzey's is better by a zillion miles though.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 7, 2008)

Not a paprika expert.  

I'm guessing the paprika you buy in the store is  Hungarian paprika, somewhat sweet, good for deviled eggs and chicken.

I have never bought smoked paprika.

I use another type - paprika from Mexico - to flavor meats and stews.

There are many kinds of paprika.  You can research them.  What you want to do and how much you want to pay will determine your choices.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 7, 2008)

Smoked Paprika butter and corn?  Oh my that sounds good.
I think I have some Tilapia which I could put a few pinches.
Going to the grocery store today or tomorrow, hopefully I can find some smoked paprika, right now all I have is McCormicks Paprika, and I use it on alot of things, Wings, Potato Chips, Fries, and in a spice mix for grilling meats.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Smoked Paprika butter and corn?  Oh my that sounds good.



And add a little lime juice and some kosher salt - you won't be sorry.


----------



## GB (Apr 7, 2008)

It is my favorite thing to buy from Penzys and I get a LOT of stuff from them. It is the ingredient in my burgers than no one can pick out, but everyone loves.


----------

